# Tudo joia? - Brasil



## Maria S.

Olá, gostaria de saber se "tudo joia?/!" é usado por todo o Brasil ou se é um regionalismo? Por exemplo, "e aí, beleza?" é usual em todo o país, será que "tudo joia?/!" também?


----------



## guihenning

Tendo a acreditar que sim, que seja comum em todo o país; mas parece já ter entrado em declínio entre os mais jovens. Parece ser relativamente difícil de encontrar quem diga „tudo joia“ e que tenha menos de 40 anos.


----------



## Maria S.

guihenning said:


> Tendo a acreditar que sim, que seja comum em todo o país; mas parece já ter entrado em declínio entre os mais jovens. Parece ser relativamente difícil de encontrar quem diga „tudo joia“ e que tenha menos de 40 anos.


 Que horror! Então, o que dizem os jovens? Só tenho "tudo legal", "tudo bacana", "tudo beleza", "tudo certo", "tudo azul" no meu vocabulário!


----------



## duduc

Não tem problema. Pode dizer tudo joia. A língua dos jovens não tem nenhum estatuto especial.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, não. Em Belo Horizonte, qualquer um de qualquer idade vai dizer mesmo ''tudo joia''.


----------



## Alecm

Maria S. said:


> Que horror! Então, o que dizem os jovens? Só tenho "tudo legal", "tudo bacana", "tudo beleza", "tudo certo", "tudo azul" no meu vocabulário!


Tudo legal pode até servir como resposta, apesar de não ser tão comum, mas como pergunta me parece um pouco estranho.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

"Tudo bem? ",  "beleza? (belê?) ", "de boa?" são as formas mais comuns entre os jovens. "Tudo jóia?" acaba restrito sim a quem tem mais de 35


----------



## duduc

Por que 35?


----------



## Vanda

Brazilian Girl, se for a BH vai ver que 'tudo joia' não tem restrição pra menos de 35 anos.  A não ser que a pessoa nem pense ir a Minas.


----------



## Nonstar

_Suave? Firmeza? _pertencem ao vernáculo paulistano periférico.


----------



## kessys

Tudo jóia é usado em muitos lugares…até mesmo no diminutivo e “E aí?Jóinha?”… mas o “TUDO BEM?” sempre é melhor de ouvir, demonstra mais interesse, na minha opinião.


----------



## duduc

Como será que os jovens de hoje chamam esse sinal:  ?


----------



## kessys

duduc said:


> Como será que os jovens de hoje chamam esse sinal:  ?


Rápida enquete: Chamam de jóinha mesmo ou sinal de tudo bem.


----------



## Rosane Pereira

guihenning said:


> Tendo a acreditar que sim, que seja comum em todo o país; mas parece já ter entrado em declínio entre os mais jovens. Parece ser relativamente difícil de encontrar quem diga „tudo joia“ e que tenha menos de 40 anos.





kessys said:


> Rápida enquete: Chamam de jóinha mesmo ou sinal de tudo bem.


Como venho dizendo, o Brasil é um país com uma diversidade incrível. Cada lugar tem suas próprias expressões. Eu tenho 56 anos, nascida e criada no Rio de Janeiro, pergunto "tudo joia?" e respondo "tudo joia" normalmente. Posso também perguntar: "E aí, joinha?", "E aí, tudo joia?" e responder: "Tudo joia!", "Joinha!". Esse "e aí" está mais para uma interjeição do que uma indicação de lugar, hein!

Há alguns anos, eu tinha aproximadamente 33 anos, eu perguntei a uma pessoa "Tudo joia?" e ela riu. Disse que era coisa que não se falava mais. E aí eu disse: "então, tudo beleza?", ela riu mais ainda e disse que "beleza" também não se falava mais. Enfim, era no universo dela que não se falava mais isso, porque até hoje ouço pessoas perguntando/respondendo "tudo joia", "joinha" e "beleza". Eu continuo usando.


----------



## Rosane Pereira

Maria S. said:


> Que horror! Então, o que dizem os jovens? Só tenho "tudo legal", "tudo bacana", "tudo beleza", "tudo certo", "tudo azul" no meu vocabulário!


Com base no que eu vejo no RJ (Rio de Janeiro), Brasil, eu diria que:

"Tudo azul" é usado em ambientes mais descontraídos, entre amigos, embora eu raramente ouça alguém respondendo assim. 
Quer dizer "tudo tranquilo", "relax".

Não seria adequado usar "tudo azul" numa entrevista de emprego, numa reunião de negócios, em situações formais. "Tudo azul" é informal demais.

"Tudo beleza" também é informal (mas menos informal que "tudo azul"). Também não é adequado o seu uso em reuniões de negócio. O mesmo vale para "tudo bacana". Atenção! Sempre vai depender do seu grau de proximidade das pessoas com as quais você vai ter a reunião.

"Tudo legal", "tudo bem", "tudo bom", "tudo certo" podem ser usados em situações formais e informais.



Alecm said:


> Tudo legal pode até servir como resposta, apesar de não ser tão comum, mas como pergunta me parece um pouco estranho.


Aqui no RJ, perguntamos muito: "E aí, tudo legal?". A pessoa responde: "tá tudo bem", "tá tudo bom". É muito comum ser usado como pergunta.



Brazilian Girl said:


> "Tudo bem? ",  "beleza? (belê?) ", "de boa?" são as formas mais comuns entre os jovens. "Tudo jóia?" acaba restrito sim a quem tem mais de 35


Sim, tinha me esquecido do "belê" e do "de boa"! São tantas expressões! 🤣

Ainda temos como RESPOSTA a depender da região:

Pergunta: "Tudo bem?"
Resposta: "Tudo massa" ou só "massa".

Em algumas regiões, as pessoas ainda dizem "irado!" ou "da hora" para dizer que alguma coisa é muuuuito legal. "Ira" nesse contexto não tem nada a ver com raiva, ódio, mas, sim, com algo muito legal.

Atualmente, virou mania repetir em textos informais uma letra tal qual fiz com muuuuuuito para significar "muito!" em ambientes como SMS, whatsapp, telegram, facebook, instagram. Em textos formais, jamais, nunca, never!

Exemplo:

Aaaaamoooo = amo!
Aaadddoooroooo = adoro!

Você pode repetir a letra que quiser. Normalmente, eu repito a letra que para mim faz mais sentido dar ênfase.

Os amantes das regras da língua portuguesa infartam! 🤣🤣🤣



duduc said:


> Como será que os jovens de hoje chamam esse sinal:  ?


Significa "tudo bem", "tudo certo", "positivo". Dá ideia de concordância com o que o outro está dizendo.


----------



## guihenning

Eu continuo relativamente seguro de que o uso de "tudo joia" entre os mais jovens na maior parte do Brasil seja minoritário ou pelo menos não o mais comum. É óbvio que há as particularidades regionais (sendo aí MG uma exceção, parece), mas a _tendência geral_ é de que o uso seja substituído por outras opções que podem ser vistas como "mais atuais". Na falta dum corpus, poderíamos usar o Twitter como exemplo e lá parece que o uso mais comum seja o do substantivo mesmo e quando ocorre 'normalmente' (tudo joia?) não é necessariamente pelos mais novos, salvo nalguns casos de maneira notoriamente jocosa. Há um punhado de tuítes de gente falando que é a avó que diz 'joia', por exemplo. Só tomei a liberdade de usar a expressão "tendência geral" acima porque o uso (ou a falta dele) parece também englobar o N e NE além dos já batidíssimos S e SE, com notória exceção de MG. Para quem gosta de pesquisas mais sérias, há outros corpus léxico-estatísticos, embora  a maioria tenha foco na linguagem escrita e em certos registros.
Há outros exemplos batidos de palavras ou expressões que já começam a dar sinal da idade. Agora me ocorrem "bacana" e "à beça". Esta última era bem mais comum nos anos 80/90 e hoje em dia parece ser relativamente comum apenas no RJ, ocorrendo de maneira bem mais esporádica noutros lugares. "bacana" é outro adjetivo que também parece se restringir a certas idades. Uma vez um amigo suíço me perguntou aflito o que significava 'tiozão' e quando eu quis saber de onde ele tinha tirado a palavra, ele disse que uma amiga jovem tinha dito que ele parecia um 'tiozão' ao dizer que tudo era bacana e após entender o que é um 'tiozão' ele decidiu que aboliria 'bacana' da lista de adjetivos.


----------



## gbasfora

Rosane Pereira said:


> Significa "tudo bem", "tudo certo", "positivo". Dá ideia de concordância com o que o outro está dizendo.


Acho que se enquadra mais no sentido de que a pessoa curtiu/gostou do que o outro postou


----------



## Rosane Pereira

gbasfora said:


> Acho que se enquadra mais no sentido de que a pessoa curtiu/gostou do que o outro postou


Essa é a beleza do Português. Sentidos múltiplos! Também dá essa ideia de curtiu! Mas aqui no RJ todas as opções que eu dei são igualmente entendidas com o sinal 👍, inclusive, o Ok!


----------



## duduc

guihenning said:


> Eu continuo relativamente seguro de que o uso de "tudo joia" entre os mais jovens na maior parte do Brasil seja minoritário ou pelo menos não o mais comum. É óbvio que há as particularidades regionais (sendo aí MG uma exceção, parece), mas a _tendência geral_ é de que o uso seja substituído por outras opções que podem ser vistas como "mais atuais". Na falta dum corpus, poderíamos usar o Twitter como exemplo e lá parece que o uso mais comum seja o do substantivo mesmo e quando ocorre 'normalmente' (tudo joia?) não é necessariamente pelos mais novos, salvo nalguns casos de maneira notoriamente jocosa. Há um punhado de tuítes de gente falando que é a avó que diz 'joia', por exemplo. Só tomei a liberdade de usar a expressão "tendência geral" acima porque o uso (ou a falta dele) parece também englobar o N e NE além dos já batidíssimos S e SE, com notória exceção de MG. Para quem gosta de pesquisas mais sérias, há outros corpus léxico-estatísticos, embora  a maioria tenha foco na linguagem escrita e em certos registros.
> Há outros exemplos batidos de palavras ou expressões que já começam a dar sinal da idade. Agora me ocorrem "bacana" e "à beça". Esta última era bem mais comum nos anos 80/90 e hoje em dia parece ser relativamente comum apenas no RJ, ocorrendo de maneira bem mais esporádica noutros lugares. "bacana" é outro adjetivo que também parece se restringir a certas idades. Uma vez um amigo suíço me perguntou aflito o que significava 'tiozão' e quando eu quis saber de onde ele tinha tirado a palavra, ele disse que uma amiga jovem tinha dito que ele parecia um 'tiozão' ao dizer que tudo era bacana e após entender o que é um 'tiozão' ele decidiu que aboliria 'bacana' da lista de adjetivos.


São suposições factuais, confirmadas ou contestadas, como você salientou, de maneira empírica; isto é, por meio de dados sérios tirados de um corpus, do Twitter e, não raro, de um ou dois amigos, de um tio e a prima e vovô e vovó. Até aí tudo bem. Maravilha. O problema, G.H., está na prescrição (subentendida) de que _não se deve usar uma expressão E qualquer se os falantes da faixa etária F não a usam._

Alguns dos posts acima dão a entender exatamente isso.


----------

